# Spycraft new OOC thread



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

It's OOC, anyone can post.

First, an announcement:

Roman has bowed out of the game.  His posting time window falls during the peak hours at which the Board seems to always be down.

I'll control his PC some more and dispose of him in short order.

I feel there is no point in seeking a replacement just now since the serial is very close to a resolution.  I know it doesn't look that way right now, but trust me.    

Speaking of resolution;  I'm going to assume that all PCs are currently playing in the same time frame.  Tokiwong is coming back from supper; it's roughly 1900.  It's also 1900 (7 PM) for the 4 agents is the seedy club.  This is important.

I'm going to assume that you spent several hours scouting the barrack before Roman finally was called over by the soldier.  Some might ask; ''Well, if we spent roughly 4 hours scouting the barrack, did we get any additional info?''.  The answer is no; Balladur didn't show up.  

We've got more things to talk about in a short while, though.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Cool... well hopefully we find this Balladur guy soon... I already got some skill points set aside for a Background... he he...


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Sounds like a plan.  I hope Balladur will be invited to the Poker game by Gournay.   That would be conveinent.  Oh well.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

* blowing off steam * please disregard


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Well right now we are still getting clues there are bound to be dead ends... and we have action... and then lulls while we build up more clues... it isn't all guns blazing glory... I think... and if Ghost sits tight we will have her give the camp the once over later on in the evening... things I think are coming together...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> ** blowing off steam * please disregard *




Hey Kim would love to help her blow off some steam... the offer for Milan is still on the table LOL


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

The nature of a spy game is thus; you have to make it happen or it'll just blow in your face.  And as a matter of fact, It's about to blow in your collective faces... 

Ghost could have gone with Luddite and used her skill to B&E into Gournay's office while he was busy, for example.    

Alternatively, she could have planned a serious B&E on the barrack.  I don't mean just mentioning it, I mean actively selling a plan and try to get others onboard.

For it to work, you'd have needed a diversion; Kareem and Ronin could have planned something noisy that would drag lots of soldiers out of the barracks, for example.  Something like a drive by shooting while wearing ski mask and shouting anti-Mugabe slogan might have done the trick.  And voila, a spectacular chase through the street while someone plays the MI tune and tries to break into the barrack while avoiding the few guard left.  Perhaps even see N'Gambe up close and personal.  That's reasonably superspy like.

Another option was an all-out raid!  Extremely dangerous but perhaps possible with good planning.  Mind you, for that kind of plan you probably need to be working the whole team on it and not divide your forces.  But it is a reasonable assumption that N'gambe knows what you need and that going for his throat could have gotten you the desired result.  The only problem  would be getting out of there alive.   

Surveilling a barrack and taking photo is indeed very pedestrian.  But think back; did _I_ ask you to do this?  

There is going to be action in the serial.  As a matter of fact, you are very near a flurry of activity.  But of course, whenever the action originate from the GC, it's because I'm about to fall on you like a ton of brick because of an unlucky roll or a slip up.  And it'll of course be on my (the opposition) ground.  

You want to show up your strength; you have to take the initiative.  You have to initiate the action.  Kim has seen a lot of action (altough he doesn't always pick the right ''fight'', if you ask me) because he keeps trying to play to his strength.  

What is the most entertaining part of a spy movie?  Many possible answers, but a common one is: When the spies pull of an amazing plan and daring plan.

Now tell me, who is going to design an amazing plan for the PCs?  Me?


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

*Taking the Steam Train*

Ok. Consider me chastised OOC and IC. At least now I know what is expected. 

All I wanted to do is make a useful contribution IC and OOC. I'm throwing out suggestions. Ghost COULD have gone on her own but I did not want her to be a lone ranger and alienate the rest of the team but making suggestions and hanging back to see where the team goes achieves the same effect. 

I would LOOOOOVE to make a contribution I have always been open to suggestions to the team and I try to make suggestions but being blamed because Ghost nor I have do not have better suggestions isn't FUN. Being forced to . Professional spy or not - hanging out with a bunch of men checking out naked chicks isn't GhostFoxes idea of fun. If GhostFox doesn't try hard enough to hide her displeasure then tough cookies. 

It's the first mission, we hardly know each other IC or OOC (which SEVERELY degrades our performance), we are not professional spies so if this serial becomes a SNAFU, let's take our lumps so let's try not to self-destruct and don't POINT fingers!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

oooh ooooh I know the answer to this one... me me me... pick me


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Taking the Steam Train*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Ok. Consider me chastised OOC and IC. At least now I know what is expected.
> 
> All I wanted to do is make a useful contribution IC and OOC. I'm throwing out suggestions. Ghost COULD have gone on her own but I did not want her to be a lone ranger and alienate the rest of the team but making suggestions and hanging back to see where the team goes achieves the same effect.
> 
> ...




right with yah there... just give it time we will gel... eventually... one day... in the far flung future...


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Taking the Steam Train*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *All I wanted to do is make a useful contribution IC and OOC. I'm throwing out suggestions. Ghost COULD have gone on her own but I did not want her to be a lone ranger and alienate the rest of the team but making suggestions and hanging back to see where the team goes achieves the same effect.*




Try coming up with plans that play to your strenght while also involving as many of your buddies as possible.  Then try to sell your plans to them.

This goes for everyone, BTW.  Always try to see how your buddies can enhance what you are doing.  Spycraft classes are designed in such a way that they always have a Achille's heel.  There are always crucial things that the can't do along.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

It seems that things are coming to a head sooner then expected.  I was under the impression that we had a day to do some preliminary recon, then the following to take action.  Hence why I was hoping on detaining our friend in Harare for 48 hours.  But it seems we have been made.

I would agree, we seem have one person head off, hoping that others would follow and play the role that the first person thought of.  It happened at the African Dream, and I did the same thing for MSF.  We seem to go and see what happens, and not realy try to set objectives.

Each sceene should have a leader and clear objectives.  Then once a leader is presented and objectives stated, the leader calls the shots for that sceene.  

We live an learn.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Taking the Steam Train*



			
				Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Try coming up with plans that play to your strenght while also involving as many of your buddies as possible.  Then try to sell your plans to them.
> 
> This goes for everyone, BTW. *




I guess that includes me as well... well right not I think Ghost and them should head over to the MSF and try and sneak in and find out any cool stuff while Luddite and myself distract and play cards with Gournay... then tommorow... well if there is a tommorow... we nail N'gambe to the wall...


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Taking the Steam Train*



> *Try coming up with plans that play to your strenght while also involving as many of your buddies as possible.  Then try to sell your plans to them.
> 
> This goes for everyone, BTW. *




Noted. I will shed my naivite since the players and the PCs aren't going to be broken in gently.  

Thanks for spreading the hurt, GC. But it seems like that the vitriol was being directed to GhostFox I just don't want to be scape goat IC or OOC for this impending SNAFU.  

Aaaahhh... freck.. the squeaky wheel always gets the grease.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Ghost is good at intrusions so this should be good... for now.. and maybe some back up in case things get rough... hence Kareem and Ken... and Luddite and Toki can do the face work... well Luddite can gather info while I beat the pants off of Gournay... I have a feeling N'gambe is going to come to us...


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh wait I'm not completely clueless... Next time I see an opporunity I'll have GhostFox go off on another thread... but I dont want to stretch the story over 3 or more concurrent threads.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Well my hope was we would get a quick glance at the Labs.  Then report to Ghost.  Gournay and friends would come out for cards, ghost would go in and get more interesting info.

Lets see if we last that long.


-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Oh wait I'm not completely clueless... Next time I see an opporunity I'll have GhostFox go off on another thread... but I dont want to stretch the story over 3 or more concurrent threads. *




Going to three or more threads is not as bad as it seems.  Considering how fast things go here, It would seem easy enough to deal with three or more groups.  But that is up to GC.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

Let's hope the team lasts that long, Luddite.



> What is the most entertaining part of a spy movie? Many possible answers, but a common one is: When the spies pull of an amazing plan and daring plan.




Aye - there's the rub. GC has awarded action points for cleverness, style and daring. 

I'm sure the GC feels a bit frustrated as well that the team (or some of it's members anyhoo) are more *reactive* than 
*PRO-ACTIVE* 

Upon more reflection I know, sure I have treaded the more cautious path (I can get into the maaany reasons why but I digress) and apparently that's not the way to go. 

Carpe diem! Sieze opportunity by the throat and plant a dirty kick where it hurts!

Hopefully, by being daring and taking initiative the GC and the die roll gods don't leave us twisting in the wind.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

I say we press with the "plan" get more dirt on the MSF place via the cat-burglar skills of Ghost-Fox... while we entertain and allow Kareem and Ken to play backup... ready to make a diversion if need be... hmm any thoughts to just taking Gournay in... kidnapping him?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Let's hope the team lasts that long, Luddite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have always been active... just not a planner type...


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

I am playing with far more sophisticated gamers than I so I blew my chance to kickstart the Binga thread into action. GhostFox rubbed people the wrong way trying to go off in another direction with the Razzberries and Melons speech - well tough cookies. 

I can do planning and I can do action  - preferably with a good head planted on the shoulders so we don't end up with things blowing up in our face ... but if things are going to blow up anyway then if action is the way to go then so be it.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Taking the Steam Train*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks for spreading the hurt, GC. But it seems like that the vitriol was being directed to GhostFox I just don't want to be scape goat IC or OOC for this impending SNAFU. *




Point taken.  As a matter of fact, I usually edit these kind of post several time until I feel it properly convey my meaning and can't be interpreted as hostile, or incisive or... vitriolic.  

But there was suddenly a flurry of post on this thread and I couldn't double check my post as well as I usually try to.

I'm sorry and hope you don't take anything I wrote personally.

Once the heat of the coming fight dies down, we will all have a discussion about what is expected of each of us and we'll try to all make the necessary adjustments.  I bear my share of blame for any misconception affecting the enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Well.  It looks like it has begun.  

You get one chance to make a realy convincing bluff attempt, to pass our papers off.  Other wise we need to strike. Problem is, that my gun is in the Jeep.  And that I have the worse combat ablities in the group.


Oh what the hell....

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

this is going to be bad... very bad... LOL 

Guess I will wait for all the info next time LOL


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 24, 2002)

> *Surveilling a barrack and taking photo is indeed very pedestrian. But think back; did I ask you to do this?*




Nope... at the time, my thought process was more along the lines of take a quick look to see what is to be seen then take a moment to see how best to inflitrate/approach/or attack the compound. But we dropped the ball...

I also assumed it was daytime, and decided to wait until till night time and see if the other thread yielded a more fruitful result.

An night recon, b&e or attack might have been in the works but like I said... dropped the ball.



> *Once the heat of the coming fight dies down, we will all have a discussion about what is expected of each of us and we'll try to all make the necessary adjustments. *




Again, the lesson learned is to voice out these thoughts (and the thoughts of the rest of the team) in the OOC channels so they can be kneaded and molded into a coherent plan of action.

Another lesson learned for me anyways, make less suggestions and take more initiative. I am a big fan of consensus and waited till the team agreed on a common plan - none came forth. I was unsure of how to approach the team earlier on but if I hope taking action means I don't step on any one's toes. I certainly don't have a monopoly on planning and no one needs to listen to me - but I try. Luddite has a good head for planning  and we're all the better for it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> * Luddite has a good head for planning  and we're all the better for it. *




Praise be to Allah!!!

sorry just the only thing I could think of for agreeance... yes I know I am strange...


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Again, the lesson learned is to voice out these thoughts (and the thoughts of the rest of the team) in the OOC channels so they can be kneaded and molded into a coherent plan of action.
> 
> Another lesson learned for me anyways, make less suggestions and take more initiative. I am a big fan of consensus and waited till the team agreed on a common plan - none came forth. I was unsure of how to approach the team earlier on but if I hope taking action means I don't step on any one's toes. I certainly don't have a monopoly on planning and no one needs to listen to me - but I try. Luddite has a good head for planning  and we're all the better for it. *




Ahh this is my problem as well.  I hate to make decissions with out some consensus.  This is all a learning experieince.  We are getting to know each other as we know our characters.

BTW.  My though is that If we take the guards quickly we can then "confess" to Lana a bit about our mission.  With the spin that we are here to do what we can for the TB epedemic.  We may not be the Red Cross, but we want to find out what is at the bottom of all this as well.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

and Kim gets a chance to score... sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Good Job Luddite... nice way to tackle that guy... surprised that worked... actually


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Good Job Luddite... nice way to tackle that guy... surprised that worked... actually *




I am too.  But I will take what I can.  

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

Okay, the mess has started.  

I might as well give you some thoughts.  Read carefully, there are a lot these.  And don't take anything personally!  If something sounds insulting or demeaning, it's because I have yet to edit corectly.  I just want to share observation.  

A lots of these comments directly concern Luddite and Tokiwong.  They may sound like critics, but I want you to know that I highly value their contribution to the game.  They have both done much to advance the story.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The mission can still be salvaged if you remember the objectives.

Find Balladur.  If you can't, find what he was doing here.

Here's a clue; Balladur ain't in Binga anymore.  He left as soon as he arranged the hit on Jeff Neilan.  Confronting him is left for a future serial if you survive this one .  How could you have known this?  You couldn't, but you could have guessed it.  I feel I left a few clues; the fact that he knew that he had been spotted by Neilan and must have wanted to relocate as fast as possible, for example, is the most obvious.  There also have been clues as to the method that he must have taken to leave the area secretly.  Anyway that's not important right now. 

I'm telling you this to make amend for the fact that some of your problems might come from your lack of familiarity with my MO.  At least one of my P&P player is reading this and he picked up on most of the clues I left.  This tells me that being used to my style has some importance. 

Okay, so two persons will have info about the intents of Balladur:  N'Gambe and Gournay.  You know that Balladur met the captain from one of his soldiers.  You know that Balladur met Gournay because of what Kim extracted from Lana.  Remember: Gournay met ''an American with a German sounding name'' yesterday.  Read about it in the Lion's Share thread.  That's clearly Balladur under his Fuller alias.

Get at least one of them.  Get him to talk.  Get the hell out of here. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why this mess?  

1-Gournay is indeed linked to Balladur.

2-Being involved in something most likely illegal, he's somewhat paranoid.  He didn't buy Luddite's story.  He has a good sense motive skill as hinted by the fact that he's a good poker player.  He also has a good enough Bluff that he didn't show his emotions to Luddite.  He has +7 to Bluff and +6 to sense motive, for the record.  I rolled better than Luddite in both skills during the interview.  Secretly, of course.  He was helped in his sense motive by the lack of credibility of Luddite's bluff.  More on that later.

3-Luddite told Gournay that he had met Beaujolais.  Gournay contacted Beaujolais.  He easily learned that Luddite lied thoroughly to him.

4-Gournay called N'Gambe.  Yeah, of course they're linked!

5-N'Gambe isn't stupid.  He knows about the team that screwed his hit on Neilan.  He knows that there likely is one Asian man in the team.  That's the only info CPG sent back before being captured.  He knows the assistant of the Red Cross envoy is Asian.  He knows there are supposed to be more assistants.  A few call suffice to discover you sleep at the goody lodge, are a group of 6 and use two jeeps.  There happen to be 4 white boys with a jeep who were snooping around the barrack earlier today.  At the time it was assumed they were looking for sex and drugs, like all the other white boys.  But their behavior takes a more sinister hue to N'Gambe when he gets the call from Gournay.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pizza Syndrome

The bluff skill is about sounding confident and sincere.  But the lie itself is still most important.  If it is hard to believe, a substantial bonus will be applied to sense motive.  If it is impossible to believe, you're screwed.

Here is the Pizza story; I was running Shadowrun.  The adventure was leading to a few bad guys in an apartment.  A player with a good negotiation skill (the bluff of SR) decided to trick them.

He walked to the door and rang the bell.  When the interphone asked what it was about he said: ''I'm the pizza guy, got a delivery for you''.

He then rolled his dice expectantly.  I didn't care about the results, though.  The bad guys in the apartment *hadn't ordered a pizza!*  If at least they had taped the phone and waited for them to actually order something...

The moral; The skill ain't everything.  If you walk up to me and try get on my good side by pretending to be a friend of my brother, you'll fail.  You can give me a Robert de Niro caliber performance, you'll still fail.  I don't have a brother.  End of the story. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How does the Pizza Syndrome relate to this game?  Thankfully, no one came up with Pizza caliber bluff!

There were still two bloopers:  

Luddite; You hadn't met Beaujolais.  Once you bluffed that you had, Gournay was one phone call away from finding out that you lied.  And he did make that phone call... 

Kim; You haven't been to Montreal.  You shouldn't say to a Montreal native that you spent a lot of time in her city when that's not true.

Don't feel bad, just take notes.  Remember that these are the sort of things I exploit.

Rules of thumb of a good lie:

1-Stay as close to the truth as possible.  

2-If you have to invent something that is completely false, make sure that your target knows less about the subject than you do.  

For example, if you know that the target lives in Montreal, you should pretend to live anywhere _except_ in Montreal!  

3-If you invent something, make sure it can't be easily verified.

This last rule only apply if you don't want the target to find out you lied in the immediate future.  Sometime they only need to believe you for a few minutes.  Sometime you actually want your target to verify your bluff!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

While I'm at it; Luddite said that Beaujolais warned him about how much of a card shark Gournay is.  If you remember, I wrote once about how Beaujolais and Gournay sometime ran card scam together(in Atlantic City), pretending that they didn't know each other and then working together to rip off the other players, rounders style.  

Well, the bottom line is that Beaujolais is unlikely to have warned anyone about his friend's skill at poker.  It's not the sort of thing you do when you are a card shark yourself.  That's why Gournay benefited from an additional +5 to his sense motive check.

Am I pushing it?  Well, that's the sort of tiny detail I excel at.

The safe thing would have been to stick to a simple fact; You're not supposed to know about Gournay therefore you don't mention him until his name come up from an outside source.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to locate Gournay, then?  Many tactics were possible.  As a matter of fact, the tactic Luddite employed could have worked, but it depended on having a very good bluff skill.  

The simplest thing to do was simply this: Gournay is French, a senior staffer and roughly 60.  You knew these informations.  It was enough to simply look him up in the camp.  In fact, that's what I assumed you'd do and that's why I was pushing so hard for a visit of the tent area.  During the ''interviews'' with the field personnel, it would have been easy enough to locate him.  Then you could turn on the charm without ever having to do a risky bluff about having met a friend of his.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Kalashnikov Syndrome 

It comes from the same player who developed the Pizza Syndrome!

Once upon a time, a team of shadowrunners ran a very muscled black ops.  Then it was evac time. 

Two members of the team were crossing the border with false papers.  They hoped to catch a train.  One of the player doesn't wish to get rid of his AK-97 (futuristic AK-47).  He wanted to hide it somehow and get it past the custom agents.

His logic: If things get ugly, I want my AK-97.

My logic: Things WILL get ugly.  They will find the AK-97!

Can you figure out the moral?

It doesn't seriously apply to anything you've done yet.  Just thought I'd share.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Focus

I must say I was suprised by the fact that Luddite was professor and Kim the assistant.  It would have worked much better the other way around.  

Anyway; why did you come in the MSF camp?  For Gournay.  

Your final objective is Balladur.  By virtue of his possible link with Balladur, Gournay was your primary target in the camp.  

Talking to Lana is nice and far from a waste of time.  The tidbit about the American with the German name proves it.  But the primary objective was Gournay.  Kim should have made sure he was there for the chat with Gournay.  Letting Luddite handling Gournay alone is similar to having Ronin focus on a minion while Kim is stuck with Captain N'Gambe during a fight.  IMO at least.

Same for the bugs.  Why bug the laboratory as a primary objective?  I understand why Luddite wanted to bug the lab: that's where the TB is.  It wasn't a bad idea at all.   But it was secondary.  Gournay was the primary target.  You should have wanted to bug his office, his car, his bloody cell phone if it was humanly possible.  Once this is done you can worry about the lab.  

Sadly, your cover has been blown before you could bug anything.  

What I mean is that you didn't make bad tactical decision in the camp, but you lost focus of what was most important.  Or perhaps you never fully appreciated it.  

Once Gournay was taken care of, all the other stuff you did (or wanted to do) would have been perfectly valid secondary objectives. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any of you keep informed about international news?  There has been several scandals recently concerning humanitarian workers who abuse their position, exchanging their services and favors in exchange for various commodities, most notably sex.  

There has even be a few reports of cases of pedophilia in refugee camp and other similar locale.  Of course, honest humanitarians are not very fond of their crooked brethren.

Knowing this, do you now better understand Lana's reaction to Kim's sexual innuendos coupled with a comment about how he was here for more than work?  

One more example of a situation where a skill check alone cannot salvage a bad premise.  I'm not trying to say that Kim should have known better!  I knew this was going to be quite obscure.  But I must say that I found the qui pro quo quite funny!

As a matter of fact, this is the reason for Lana's disgust toward Gournay.  

I'm just sharing this info so you understand what happened behind the scene. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any questions or opinions?

PS: I don't mean to put down anyone with this thread.  I'm just sharing observations and opinions.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

I think I will at least put down what I was thinking on a few points, but not realy to start an argument.  



> 3-Luddite told Gournay that he had met Beaujolais. Gournay contacted Beaujolais. He easily learned that Luddite lied thoroughly to him.




Well I had a few ideas about this.  Hopefully I was going to make my cover meeting with Beaujolais seem quick and impromtu.  I though I mention that we meet breifly in the halls while between other meetings.  The idea is something that would of been vague and poossilbey easily forgoten

Also I was hoping on doing something to intercept any communication between Beaujolais and Gournay.  Hence asking for computer access.  I was hopping to set something up to intercept email.  I was hoping on the 7 hour time difference to that Beaujolais would not respond so quickly, either by answering a call at 2 in the morning or checking his email in the moring.  

Once again I was hoping for a little more time to act.

Now that I think of it, I should of forged the E-Mail to say the meeting happened.  If only to add another 24 hours to the lie.



> Well, the bottom line is that Beaujolais is unlikely to have warned anyone about his friend's skill at poker. It's not the sort of thing you do when you are a card shark yourself. That's why Gournay benefited from an additional +5 to his sense motive check.




This was my gamble that he would of.  Or encourage that I should play him so I could get fleeced.  The comment "Loose your shirt" was supposed to be one of those, "He is not that good, just thinks he is."  So could of come up in casual conversation.  Not that he was a card shark.



> I must say I was suprised by the fact that Luddite was professor and Kim the assistant. It would have worked much better the other way around.
> 
> Anyway; why did you come in the MSF camp? For Gournay.




This I agree, mostly, we lost focus.  I was trying to get Lana to mention Gournay.  As for the local cover.  It is easy for my character to play a math geek.  However smart enough to know the limits of his own socail skills.  He had a more "human" assistant to speak english. (as it were)  Also there is the age thing.  It was next to little bluff for my character to be teaching.  Kim's chacter age would still put him graduate or a post-doc program.  But not at a professorship, unless he was realy good.



> Same for the bugs. Why bug the laboratory as a primary objective? I understand why Luddite wanted to bug the lab: that's where the TB is. It wasn't a bad idea at all. But it was secondary. Gournay was the primary target. You should have wanted to bug his office, his car, his bloody cell phone if it was humanly possible. Once this is done you can worry about the lab.




Once again.  Time.  I though I would of had more.  Bugging the Lab was my secondary objective.  I thought I had some time before confronting Gournay.  I was hoping on catching some "Questionable" actions by Gournay, (or even others) and then use that as an excuse to drag Gournay away.

This is where we could of used a third B&E or at least "stealthy" person in the group.  Heck, even Kareem acting as The driver could of played the greese monkey and be left alone to wonder the camp a bit.  

Now, lets see if Gournay is going to be around at all after this incident.

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 24, 2002)

Okay, this is what I would like to do after our little combat at MSF.  If there is a serious flaw, let me know.

First off, Lana will suspect/know that we are not just ordinary Red Cross workers.  So we should present ourselves as people who think there is a lot more going on with this TB Epidemic and Gournay is the key.

Hopefully she will be able to summon Gournay to her office where we can question him.  My guess is that we can show that Gournay called N'Gambe (I have the phone numbers from CPG) and that N'Gambe called the guards.  The numbers should be similar. 

in otherwords : Number the Gournayed called == Number that called the Guards on us.

Now if Gournay has fled durring the shooting then we have two options.  Go and chase him, since he would not have much time since the gun shots to get to his car and leave.  

Or get Lana's permission to search his office.

Or both.  After dispaching these two guards, Kim should run to the Jeep, (since he either has the keys or they are in the Jeep) and make sure Gournay does not go far.  Luddite will stay back and talk to Lana to get into Gournay's office.  

My question is how much "bluff" is saying something like :

"Okay we are not realy from the Red Cross.  Who we are from is best kept unknown to you, for now.  We are investigating this strain of TB, and we think there may be some criminal activity around it.  However we don't have any proof, just speculation.  Hence the undercover job.  The main thing we are here to get to the bottom of the TB Epidemic (True).  And we think Dr. Gournay may be tied to this in some way (also True)."

My hope is to play on Lana's desire to figure out this TB problem.

So Considering our current dispossion with Lana, and the events, is this possible for my character.   

Or would it be better if I gave chace to Gournay, and have Kim do the talking, and seaching of office.  

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

That's not bad thinking.  Here was the rub;

You under evaluated Gournay's response to the coincidence; Balladur met him yesterday, you meet him today and claim to come from his friend who is the third wheel in the triangle. 

More importantly, he made a successful sense motive check.  As a result he phoned his friend with his Cell Phone to get an immediate answer, no matter the 7 hour time zone difference.

Beaujolais do not meet so many person that he'd forget he talked to someone about Gournay and poker just yesterday.

Gournay is paranoid, he would have checked anyway, but if you had made a successful bluff check, he would have e-mailed him instead.  This would have given you more time, probably until tomorrow morning.


---------------------------------------------------------------

The +5 bonus to sense motive; In retrospect, you are right!  I was too harsh.  Overall, you didn't behave like someone who had been really warned away from playing poker with Gournay.  Hey, you were willing to play a game.

If it makes you feel any better, you failed the Bluff check fair and square, the +5 to sense motive didn't influence the result.

I'll give such matter more thoughts next time, thanks for pointing it out.

You know, in P&P you probably could have mentionned these sort of things before making the check.  I think in the future, when you are working on these kind of assumption you probably should talk about them in OOC.  I'm not omniscient and sometime I just don't think about all the angles of a situation.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------

About Kim: I didn't mean he should pretend to be a professor!  He is indeed too young.  I just meant that he should be pretending to be in charge while you pretend to be his assistant.  Think about Lana; she's young and in charge.  Kim could have held a similar position at the Red Cross.  

Heck, his idea of being a priest linked to the Red Cross wasn't half bad.  Just wacky enough to be the sort of thing a superspy would do.  And exactly the sort of things that make for a good story!

I must say I was a little disapointed when it didn't happen.  Of course I didn't show it; the wonders of internet.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> "Okay we are not realy from the Red Cross.  Who we are from is best kept unknown to you, for now.  We are investigating this strain of TB, and we think there may be some criminal activity around it.  However we don't have any proof, just speculation.  Hence the undercover job.  The main thing we are here to get to the bottom of the TB Epidemic (True).  And we think Dr. Gournay may be tied to this in some way (also True)."[/B]




This is not even Bluffing!  No lie that I can see.

This calls for the diplomacy skill; you are trying to get Lana's help.  It can be done.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 24, 2002)

Luddite; Do you have a pistol?  You could use your last 1/2 to draw it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah I should have stuck with the Priest thing oh well... live and learn it was fun...


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 24, 2002)

My thoughts:
I thought we WERE doing a decent job of finding Balladur. I at least figured it would take a couple of days, so no real sense hurrying as fast as possible. We were reconoitering the barracks to make a raid at night, and Luddite was trying to milk Gournay for information. Also, this is a spy game, where things are supposed to go wrong. 

Hell, I'm having fun, although Kareem thinks there should be more carchases, gunfights, and explosions.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

As a rule of thumb you can be sure that it will never take a couple of days to achieve an objective.

If you are not making fast progress, be certain that I'm working overtime to find a plausible way to make your life...  entertaining.  

That's metagaming knowledge, but you are welcome to base your planning on it!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 25, 2002)

Fair enough....

We are now warned.  The goal is to do things as quickly as possible.  And quickly means about one day at each location.

Now to put that in my planing.....

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, maybe I should have used plural there.  

But, yeah, I don't want you spending too long in any given location.

Much like a James Bond Movie; you gotta move a lot.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, it looks like most of the team members were working on the assumption that there was enough time. In this case, TIME was the hidden enemy.

At this point, the hammer is about to fall and I'm hoping that GhostFox lives to fight the good fight another day.

I'll be saving the rest of my comments for the debriefing and postmortem. The squeaky wheel will remain silent for now...


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

I'll probably be in the chatroom tonight for the interview. Hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 25, 2002)

I was under the impression that Kareem would have the tricked out Jeep with Remote control and Improved handling.  The Basic Jeep is with Kim and I at MSF.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, that's something to work with then.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 25, 2002)

RE: MSF ---

If I have to head back to the Admin Building, then I would suggest Kim go and chase down Gournay, since his dex is better and he can use the Assult Rifle.

I would have a better time searching Gournay's office for any clues.

Where did he go?

Option 1: To his home, in order to pack and then leave Binga.  We can get his address from Lana, then I would suggest Kim go there and meet up with him there.

Option 2: He went to N'Gambe.  By the time he gets there, the show down in Binga will be over.  If that crew is still good, then they can pick him up there.  Luddite will call them to keep on the look out for Gournay.

Option 3: He is heading to Harare now and will take the first flight out.  Its six hours to Harare.  If he is not at home, or the barracks, he will have about an hour head start on us.  We may be able to catach up with him.  Also we could call in a favor to have him detained at the airport should he leave the country.  Detained long enough for us to catch up with him there.   (a few hours)

Any other ideas where Gournay may have gone.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

Gournay has a bit under 5 minute of lead on whoever races after him. 

The most important thing to catching up with him is to correctly anticipate his destination.

As for searching his office; I'd hope so!  That flawless search ability is something to behold!


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

Ok. The baddies have arrived and are ready to take names. How do we get out of this one?

Do we have the remote for the Jeep? If so, then we can use the jeep :
a. to cause a distraction by trying to run over the goons
b. as an escape vehicle
c. both of the above.

The jeep is only 50 feet away, if I recall correctly. 

The steps up to the bar form  a natural trench, so in theory that gives us a tactical advantage if we are playing defense. HOWEVER, we don't have a lot of weapons to work with as Ken's rifle is in the jeep.

It might well be worth going for the jeep (or get the jeep to come to us). Escaping on the jeep is quicker than running away on foot. If we can succeed at driving away in the jeep then we would have more options since all our useful gear is in it.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 25, 2002)

It's a good time to use those action dice to boost our defense.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes, yours is the jeep with the remote control.  Kareem has the gadget used for controlling the jeep in his possession.

We didn't establish what the gadget looked like so Kareem's Player could show up his ability to improvise and describe us a cool housing for it.  It isn't necessary, it's just for flavor.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 25, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Gournay has a bit under 5 minute of lead on whoever races after him.
> 
> The most important thing to catching up with him is to correctly anticipate his destination.
> 
> As for searching his office; I'd hope so!  That flawless search ability is something to behold! *




Okay there is the dirt road and the three choices:

Harare -
Harbour - 
Barracks -

Which direction is the air strip and which way is his house?

At this momment, I would say use the Harbour path.  Because if he is heading to Harare, we can stop him with other means.  If he is taking a boat to escape, then we would not have other means of tracking him. 

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

To get to his house you need to take the road leading toward the Barrack.  It's not in the same neighborhood, though.  It's in the suburbs.  That's not very far from the airstrip which is located outside of town.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 25, 2002)

Okay, I think we (well Kim actualy) should take the Harbour road.  I am assuming that the MSF bunch is a few minutes ahead in time then the Binga crowd.  Once they are done there, they may be able to meet Gournay at the Air Strip should he choose to go there.  

Does anyone else have a better idea where he may have gone?

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, let's not spend more time guessing than necessary; your character should be pretty confident that he has the right answer by now.

Do you remember that Balladur is suspected to have spent most of the last 27 years as a smuggler based in Odessa (that's in his file)?

Conceivably a smuggler run could start in the Black sea and eventually end up in Binga by way of the Lake Kariba.  It would be logical route for both Balladur and his friend to leave.

These info from the dossier you studied come back to your PCs and serve to give you a spy-like kind of assurance that you guessed right.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 25, 2002)

I forgot that Balladur was a smuggler, too.  That is the piece I needed to give full confidence to going to the Harbour.

Aside from it would be the most annonomous way to leave the area.  

Then I search, and Kim should head there.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2002)

hey Luddite i think we should take Lana with us... the soldiers are most likely working for N'gambe... she would be in danger besides that would be the cinematic thing to do


----------



## Luddite (Apr 26, 2002)

Hhmm...This should really be her choice.  

If she think she is in danger and wants to come with us great.  

If she think she will be safe and can delay the troops that is also good.  

I don't want to force her in either way. 

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2002)

noted now I can reply


----------



## Luddite (Apr 26, 2002)

First, the Jeep that they have at the club has the following:

Extra Amrour
Improved Handling 
Remote Control

Looks like they will need all three for this.

---------------------------------------

Next, Once we get the map we can work out the details.  But in general, I should close, in order to scout, with my pistol and can Kim cover me with the rifle.  Lana should stay near one of us.  I would assume Kim.

BTW, Kim do you have a head set radio.  If you do, then we can keep in contact at longer distances and out of sight as well.

Now would be a nice time for some Knock out gas grenades. , I wonder if I can get some on my way to the warehouses.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 26, 2002)

Be wary of how you use the rifle; there is a crowd so unless you hide they'll see it.

It is hard to drive up to the warehouse area where Gournay has been spotted; there is tons of people in the street.  He had abandoned his vehicle and was moving on foot, as a matter of fact.

You can drive slowly and force your way but you might draw attention as people on foot curse at you and make your life difficult.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

I have an encrypted headset


----------



## Luddite (Apr 27, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I have an encrypted headset *




Good so do I.  Use my jacket to cover the rifle.  And move quickly.  This is an open air black market.  As long as you don't bother them they won't bother you.  Sure, they may "suspect" a rifle under the coat, but they would rather make sure you go along your way as long you are not threating them.

Is this a fair assement of the crowd?

So lets head up there on foot, it will be faster and allow us better mobility.  We can keep in conact if we get seperated.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 27, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *Is this a fair assement of the crowd? *




Do I detect a hint of Kalashnikov Syndrome? 

Hmm, yeah.  As long as you keep moving and nobody gets the feeling you are after them, it should work out while you walk toward the warehouse area.

Once in the warehouse area it might be more touchy.  There is less people and you'll likely have to slow down as you try to locate Gournay again.

If someone both suspects a rifle and fear you are after them -lots of paranoid smugglers around here- the situation could tense up.  

It would involve a random spot check.  If the weapon is spotted, it would involve a charisma check so the spotter do not feel he's the target.  It wouldn't mean an immediate shootout with strangers, though.  I'm not gonna make the odds of unnecessary confrontation so high that bringing the rifle becomes a dumb move, though.  More like a double-edged sword.  You take your chances.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, Kim, time do some acting.  Try something like "I am looking for the Doctor (insert derogetory term for white person in zimbawe)"

Act very "business" like and maybe we can narrow the buildings down.  

Mean while I will see about catching him should he take a boat.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

that sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

after tonight I will be AFK till Sunday or Monday I think... moving and stuff... maybe Saturday night depnding on the conditions...


----------



## Game Control (Apr 27, 2002)

I humbly recommend that Luddite waits for Fox and the other before proceeding further in the Warehouse.

You can ill afford to lose Gournay if you wish to successfully complete the mission.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 27, 2002)

What does AFK means?  I can guess it, but I can't fathom what the letters stand for.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 27, 2002)

AFK = Away From Keyboard. Usually used during chat sessions to let others know that the person isn't immediately available to respond to messages.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 27, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *I humbly recommend that Luddite waits for Fox and the other before proceeding further in the Warehouse.
> 
> You can ill afford to lose Gournay if you wish to successfully complete the mission. *




I was thinking the same thing.  I just did not know if it would be possible.  But there is currently about 15 to 30 minutes time difference between the two threads.  

As such, we will wait.  Also since Toki is going to be away for a day, the other thread can catch up.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 27, 2002)

Background!  I was forgetting about it.  I better start planning for them; as a rule of thumb they are supposed to come up once per season (not serial).


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

*Proffesor*=Luddite
*Gilligan*=Kim
*Ginger*=Ghost-Fox
*Skipper*=Kareem
*Millionare*=Ken


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 28, 2002)

Why do we need new codenames?


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

You don't. 

He's just having fun with the Gilligan's Island theme.  I must say it got a few laughs out of me.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 28, 2002)

Yep. Just thought I missed something like a change in the SOP. Game on!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

Personaly, I like the Cowboy/Gunslinger motif.

I was also temped to say to Kim.  "Keeping eye on the coconuts, I am sendging Mary Anne (lana) back to you."

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *Personaly, I like the Cowboy/Gunslinger motif.
> 
> I was also temped to say to Kim.  "Keeping eye on the coconuts, I am sendging Mary Anne (lana) back to you."
> 
> -Luddite *




I like the Cowboy motif as well... oh well either or... I just started the Proffesor thing during the MSF thread... and hey you know Kim would love to get his hands on Mary-Anne... or Ginger for that matter


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

*RE: Chase*

RE: +5 hardness for 1 GP.  I think that is fine.  Sure it stops most small arms fire.  But consider bulletproof limos.   With 6 team members we get a lot of gadget points.   And 1 GP is worth alot more then 1 BP.  

But, good job with the chase.  Seems like luck is favoring all of us.  Lets see if it holds up on getting Gournay.

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

RE: Warehouse...

Assuming that the people inside, and thus Gournay do hear that we are outside "waiting for them."  How bad would that be?

My guess, is that we could loose the complete surprise bonus for taking down minons.  The dock workers could arm themselves.  They could be on more alert for "suspicious" activity, including having some one sneak in.  Someone could of called for re-enforcements from Binga.  

So Plan of action...

1) Kareem give Ghost his headset radio and she goes in to verify if Gourny is or is not in the Ware house.

2) Lana stays near me to help guard the back and sides, should anyone try to escape though the windows. (I am assuming there are no other ground level exits other then the main door).  Since we are the "weakest" in a front assult.  Lana and I would possition ourselves on the NE and SE Corners to watch the sides

3) Kim, Kareem, and Ronin stay near the front, and go in should there be any trouble.  Kareem should be ready to grab a boat for a chase.  Keep an eye out for nearby fast lookin boats.

Avoid using leathal force on Gournay.  We want to take him alive.  If he does go down, use a stimulant shot to stabalize.  If he is knock out we can take him back to Harare and deal with him at the safe house.

Since N'Gambe is dead, the Binga "Police/Miltiary" should be disorganized for a short period of time.  Hopefully, they won't be an big issue here. 

Any thoughts?

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

works for me... Ghoist-Fox gets in there to do her thing... the rest of us hang back ready to dish out the punishment... while Kareem keeps an eye out for a speedy get-away... hmmm Luddite you and Lana hang back... sounds good.. I like...


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

This way Each Group has a head set radio:

Group A: Ghost --- Intrusion and recon

Group B: Kareem, Kim, Ronin --- Enforcement and Apprehension

Group C: Luddite and Lana --- Backup and Cover

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 28, 2002)

Overall, sounds like a good plan. But...



			
				Luddite said:
			
		

> *RE: Warehouse...
> Since N'Gambe is dead, the Binga "Police/Miltiary" should be disorganized for a short period of time.  Hopefully, they won't be an big issue here.
> -Luddite *




Call me paranoid but he may yet do a comeback tour and I think this is one the things that our Control excels in - exploiting our assumptions and misconceptions. I'd rather proceed on the assumption that N'Gambe survived the crash and is raising all sorts of hell.

So we go in quick and dirty - grab Gournay, and get the hell out of here before the N'Gambe and the cavalry arrive.

do we have any of those stun cigarettes? Maybe we can take down Gournay with one of those... anyone have a taser as well?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

*Hmm so no Lethal Force...*

I got bullets.... but that might get messy....


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

There is a a door to the rear of the warehouse.  No handle, no lock: it's a fire exit.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

And I'm going to give an AD to Ronin.  Let's say his heroism in rushing first and drawing fire to himself is the reason. 

Overall it's for his behavior in both fight sequences; The team would have been hurt badly in both case if it were not for Ronin.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *And I'm going to give an AD to Ronin.  Let's say his heroism in rushing first and drawing fire to himself is the reason.
> 
> Overall it's for his behavior in both fight sequences; The team would have been hurt badly in both case if it were not for Ronin. *




Sweet... can we call him Meatshield?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

We have two "pens" with knock drops.  Just like the Cigirette dart gun version.  No tasers that I am aware of.

So Ghost should take one, and one of group B should hold on to one.  Or Ghost can take both.  

Also is there any trash or debris I could get to make the area outside the Fire door "Hazardous"  Such that, if someone come running out they might trip on something?

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 28, 2002)

Thank you for the AD Game Control. (I believe that takes me back to 3)

Even though I took damage in both encounters, I have enjoyed the game and am happy I could do something to help out the team.

EDIT: I have also updated my character equipment in the gallery. I noted I used my one and only skin patch. I did not, however, record the new rifle and the bullets I have left for it. (Still need to work on that unless GC already knows.)

As for being Mr. Meatshield . . . It's all part of the job of being a soldier. No offense taken from the suggested nickname - but - I kind of like the sound of Steel Ronin a little better than meatshield. 

EDIT: By the way, real life stuff has limited my time to read much of your other thread. If one of you could give a brief summary (just a few sentences and give the important names) I would greatly appreciate it. If no time, I understand. I'll read it over when I have a little more time myself. Thanks.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

Dr. Gournay, a contact of Balladur our original target, is our current target.  He may have some samples of the supper TB strain with him.  

Current we think he is holed up in a Warehouse by the harbour.  If he is not here, then hopefully some inside knows where he is.  If not, he is most likely long gone on his way on the lake.

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks for the update Luddite.

Hopefully this scene will go a little more smoothly.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

*RE: Intrusion and Recon*

I think Kim might be able to create a decent commotion out side.  His bluff is high enough.  The problem with climbing up is that people are all over the place. Someone could see you.  But would that someone tell the people inside?

However, assuming that the roof is 60 feet or less you can get to the top in one round with a Climb check of DC 15 ( 5 base, +10 foor a double move)  Or two rounds at a DC 10.  

The trick is keeping the passage between buildings clear or unobserved for about 15 seconds.  This should be doable.  

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 28, 2002)

Moving at double speed; it seems damn risky; 2 check at +10, fail one and you fall down!

This is a brick wall; DC 25

Ladders can be found in the area.

Jumping from the roof of one warehouse to the other; 15 feet.  That's a DC 20 for someone who moves at 30.

Light conditions; We're in the late evening, it's pushing 8 PM: It is dusk.  There is a lots of shadows in the alleys but since the sun sets in the west, the front of the warehouse is still well lit.

Yes, there are debris available in the back alley to make the area ''hazardous''.

Ronin spent 21 bullets in the shoot out, 9 left in the clip + whatever spare he has.

Did I forget something?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 28, 2002)

Aah... I was assume that there we would have been able to get a rope up so i was using the "Rope with wall to brace against."

A distraction and sneaking in the front may be easier.

-Luddite


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 29, 2002)

How about I drive through the wall?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

works for me...


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anyone seen Changing Lanes? An excellent movie. Anyway, in the movie, this hacker turns off the guy's credit cards, bank accounts, everything. Can Luddite do that? Because if we can "turn off" Gournay or Balladur, they'll be stuck and easy targets.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

Give me a few levels then I can become A Hacker .

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW, There is another AK-47 with a full clip in the other Jeep.  If you feel like picking that one up as well.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 29, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Moving at double speed; it seems damn risky; 2 check at +10, fail one and you fall down!
> 
> This is a brick wall; DC 25
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I guess the cinematic options aren't appropriate now - using grappling hooks, ropes, walking on the beams above the warehouse, etc.

Given the odds, jumping across buildings and doing the double move while climbing are not good ideas. I want to minimize the number of risky rolls that I have to make.

The ladders might help but there isn't even a guarantee that there will be skylights or any other points of entry from the roof.

Best bet right now is to stick to the shadows and find an easier way to enter the building. Under the docks? The sewers maybe?

Suggestions?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

I was inside for a while.  Did I notice any skylights?

The infiltraion options are :

1) Climb a ladder to one of the upper window.  Or hope for a roof entrance.

2) Pry open the Firedoor.

3) Sneak in the front when they are "distracted"

It is up to you....We can cover for you at either side.  You could try my trick.  Walk in as if you knew what you were doing then duck under cover when you get past the dock workers.


-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 29, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *
> Hmmm... I guess the cinematic options aren't appropriate now - using grappling hooks, ropes, walking on the beams above the warehouse, etc.
> *




No, that might very well work.

Do you have a grapple and a hook?  It's a hell of a lot less trouble than locating a ladder and bringing it near the window.

Walking on the beams in the warehouse is possible.  The lights are hung under the beams, you'd be very hard to spot.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't see specific listing for rope and gappling hooks in the Equipment list.  Just the "Climbing Kit."  For 10 pounds it should have rope and hook, but that is GC's Call.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a climbing "kit" but we don't have a grappling hook. The Spycraft book doesn't have a grappling hook in the regular Gear section... The book has a belt gadget which comes with one for 1 GP.

Would it be reasonable to see a strong rope and some sort of hooking device in a 10 lb climbing kit or should we have asked for that and purchased a rope and hook separately?


----------



## Game Control (Apr 29, 2002)

Decisions, decisions, decisions...  It never stops!

All right, a Climbing kit includes, amongst other things, a grappling hook and 50 feet of ropes.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 29, 2002)

Thank you, Control! This bit of help is greatly appreciated - GhostFox will use her rope and grappling hook from her climbing kit to go climb up to a window... then sneak on to one of the crossbeams...


----------



## Game Control (Apr 29, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Thank you, Control! This bit of help is greatly appreciated*




Well, my job is not to interpret the rules in such a way as to make you look like an unprepared group of amateurs.

My job is to kill you!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

RE: Dangling Rope.

Since Lana or Luddite is keeping an eye on the alleyways, Ghost could drop the rope and we can quickly stash it behind some barrels or crates.

Or she could pull it in and use it to repel down.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 29, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, my job is not to interpret the rules in such a way as to make you look like an unprepared group of amateurs.
> 
> My job is to kill you!  *



I thought that was N'Gambe's job... I think I signed up for the wrong game  

Unprepared group of amateurs? Luddite seems to know what he's doing 

Oh well, I never was a crack-shot daring archer, or a mighty defender of the faith... but oh well... 

I just appreciate the fact you gave us a break... Thank you.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay now that Ghost is up there...what do we do?

Preferably, get on top of the control room to hear what is going on.  

Other options.  Snipe at the guards.  Most likely you can take 2 or 3 of them out before they notice you.   Considering you are concealed and you have a silenced pistol.  Once the first two guards fall, The others can come in while the workers are panicing.   And Kareem could get on the boat they are unloading and probally disable it?

Or... Have Ronin, Kim and Kareem enter now, and pull the guards away.  Ghost can then repel down to the control tower and capture people in there.   Now we know where the guards are (outside the Control room) we can just do a co-ordiniate suprise strike.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

Luddite the master tactician... I like him doing the thinking... I would just blow stuff up


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 29, 2002)

Here we go again.

GhostFox may be able to drop one guard on her surprise round... but after that she will be very vulnerable - as she if off-balance while she is on the crossbeam.

I'm always tempted to wait and see, gather some more info but we might falling flat on our faces if we wait for something to happen. Being active and taking the initiative seems to be preferable than being passive and reactive.

At this point, we know what we're going up against (more or less): the number of guards, where they are and what their weapons are.

However, we don't know where Gournay is (presumably in the second floor). And we don't know if there are more guards elsewhere waiting to pop out of the woodwork. But if we wait too long, N'Gambe might come along with reinforcements and we'll be swamped.

Shall we grab the bull by the horns and go for a full-frontal assault? Luddite's second suggestion sounds good. GhostFox can then either provide supporting fire or sneak into the room on the second floor.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 29, 2002)

The trick is that the "Assult Guys" would be the targets of the guards.  So a silenced shot taking out the guard at the top of the stairs should not be noticed for a bit.  Then jump down while the rest of the guards are worried with the front team.

The Assult can either be obvious.  ( Go in guns blazing.) Or a little more subtle (Kim and Kareem walk in, and as the guards approach to question them, then pull out and shoot.  Ken can cover from the entrance.)

I leave the method of the Assult to those who are going to make it.  But I would assume we are all coordinating so Ghost can drop the door guard on the surpise round.  Then repel down to the landing.

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 30, 2002)

Where is the Ka-Boom?  There  is suposed to be an Earth shattering Ka-Boom.

-Luddite....Waiting for the fight to start.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah lets have some explosions.... gunfights and full frontal nudity!!!


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone interested in trying a distraction of a less risky nature?

Perhaps having Kim and Kareem fake an argument/fight and draw the attention of the guards?

I'll keep you covered with the assault rifle - and we only start shooting if we must.

(Kind of funny the soldier is suggesting a non-violent approach. Anyhoo, I'll charge in first with the rifle blazing if we can't come up with something better.)

Even a fake drunk team member could crash through the front with a vehicle and draw attention. While arguing, perhaps Ghost can make her way in?

Any votes of support or other ideas? As I said, my gun is ready if we can't come up with something better.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 30, 2002)

Distract the guards...pull them to the front.  The Argument can work.  Just move in towards the guards and shoot when they are in point blank range.

There will be bullets flying soon.  

-Luddite.....Waiting


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2002)

I got it lest do fight club...

"Okay ken i want you to hit me as hard as you can..."

*SHMAK!!!!*

"That might have been too hard..."


----------



## Luddite (Apr 30, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I got it lest do fight club...
> 
> "Okay ken i want you to hit me as hard as you can..."
> 
> ...




That's fine...just get their attention so Ghost can see if Gournay is in the control room, and get him if he is.

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 30, 2002)

Idea#1: If Kim and Kareem could argue and/or fight in a way big enough to draw a few guards over then we can move on them. Once they got close, Kim can give a huge fake sneeze and then I can toss my flashbang grenade and blind the guards that are close by (Kim and Kareem, after the sneeze - would know the flash is coming and can shut their eyes - at least I hope that could work, I don't have my book with me at the moment to reread about flashbangs). After the flashy kaboom, I move in with the assault rifle on the blinded guards while you guys pull your weapons and dive for a better position to finish them off. 

Just as this is happening, Ghost can take out the guard on the tower.

Idea#2: Another idea is to check and see if opening the back fire door would set off an alarm system. This would require us to see IF the door could be opened from the outside/back and to have Ghost see if alarm units are present in the building (like flashing/noise alarms, sprinkler systems, etc.)

If it looks possible, we could use that as a distraction and move from there.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 30, 2002)

Fire exit: It could be forced open (with crowbar) but has neither handle or lock.

Presumbaly a fire alarm would start if you forced it open.  This is mechanical, not electronic.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with idea one.  That should also scatter the dock workers as well.  

The firedoor is not realy openable from the outside without a crowbar.  But I have "trapped" it already by scattering debris on the outside.  Also I am waiting back there should there be anyone escaping though it.

If you give me a round or two of warning I can clear enough debris so that Ghost can exit with Gournay though the fire door if needed.

My guess is that you will only be able to take out the front (those by the main door) guards with the grenade.  The back two should rush foward after the gernade goes off.  After the guards pass the control tower, Ghost can drop that one guard and drop down.

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 30, 2002)

OK - Kim and Kareem - if you are up to it - carry your weapons concealed and start a loud verbal argument (play fighting would not hurt either) about a topic of your choice. 

Try to draw the guards (as many as possible) to the front entrance on the side that appears to block the LOS of the tower guard as much as possible (so Ghost will not be seen taking out the guard at the tower and keep him from shooting at us). Looking at the map from GC, that would be the lower left entrance.

Once you have done all you guys can to attract the guards, one of you give a major fake sneeze (AAAAHHHHHHHHHH CCHHHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!) and then expect the flashbang. After the clink of the grenade on the floor, dive out of the way and cover your eyes as you draw your weapons. I'll open up on the blinded guards with my assault rifle and close in.

Ghost, if this seems ok with you, try to take out the guard at the tower following the sneeze. Hopefully, we can time your shot and the explosion of the flashbang at the same time.

Everyone OK with the plan?
If so, let's do it (but make sure everyone knows what to do by radio commmunicastions before hand)- I'll follow your leads.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 30, 2002)

Plans like a sound...

When ever you are ready, start to rumble.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 30, 2002)

GhostFox be cool with that. She just needs a few rounds to get prepeared.

Control, GhostFox will draw her weapon, turn off the laser sight (don't want to give herself away), aim at the guard by the door, and take a READY Action and wait until the guards leave the control tower and are on the bottom of the stairs.

*Ranged Attack: +6 * plus or minus any GC imposed modifiers (+0 BAB, +3 DEX modifier +1 Aim bonus to next attack, +1 Wide Burst, +1 to attack rolls when attacking during Ready action)

I think the guard by the door is more than 20 feet away so I don't think the Point Blank Shot feat applies.

I am willing to spend an action die on this one if I miss the DC by a few points. But I need at least 1 action die to get GhostFox off the crossbeam alive.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 30, 2002)

You may want to prepare the rope to be just above the point you want to drop to.  This way you can quickly zip down a fixed distance, then unclip yourself from the rope.  This will be a controlled fall.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 30, 2002)

That could work. I was planning to drop the sentry, run across the beam, tumble down to the roof of the tower and go from there...  I could rappel down from the beam on to the roof of the tower too.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 30, 2002)

The Warehouse is approximately 120' wide which means that the sentry on the stairs is approximately 50' away from Fox (-4 to hit with a pistol).  Vs def 10 that gives you 65% chance of success.

Of course you could move closer, doing a balance + Msilent for every move you take.  15 ft cuts one range increment.  30 ft (+5 to balance or 2 nomral check + 2 MS check) brings you at point Blank.  Well, Pythagorus wouldn't agree, but screw him.  

Another 30 ft puts you on top the CT.

A successful tumble check could allow you to jump down from the beam to the roof of the Ctower without damage.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 30, 2002)

By GhostFox'es estimation, how far can she go down the crossbeam and still be in the shadows?

I don't want GhostFox to get too close, be in decent firing range but be seen before she gets to fire a shot.

Then again, the Defense of 10 for the sentry might not apply... The boys cause a ruckus, the sentry is now on alert (full defense, not flat footed) and the control tower guards might choose to stay!


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (May 1, 2002)

Kareem will go along with the idea. However, you do know this plan WILL NOT WORK. Nothing wrong with it, but plans never work.


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

Yes, but doing nothing is a worse idea  .

We will most likely end up in some resonable shoot out.  The question remains is that "Is Gournay in the Control Room" and "Can we capture him in the chaos."

There will be chaos.  But hopefuly we get the first round to act.

Now go in there and shoot.

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (May 1, 2002)

You may be right Kareem, but let's see what we can do.

Just make sure you guys bolt from the blast radius (10 ft.) after the sneeze/signal so you won't get stunned or blinded.

Ready when you are unless you object.


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

OKay now we are agreed.  Who wants to do the write up of actions, so we can see how this all blows up 

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2002)

well there is the diversion I hope that is what you wanted


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

Well lets see how the cookie crumbles.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 1, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *The Warehouse is approximately 120' wide which means that the sentry on the stairs is approximately 50' away from Fox (-4 to hit with a pistol).  Vs def 10 that gives you 65% chance of success.
> 
> Of course you could move closer, doing a balance + Msilent for every move you take.  15 ft cuts one range increment.  30 ft (+5 to balance or 2 nomral check + 2 MS check) brings you at point Blank.  Well, Pythagorus wouldn't agree, but screw him.
> 
> ...



Ok. I'll take this bit of Control advice. GhostFox will move as far as she can on the beam but still remain in shadow, hidden behind the glare of the lights.

On her combat turn, GhostFox will do ONE of two things, depending on what happens:
*#1* If the guards in the control tower rush down the stairs and leave the Sentry, then GhostFox will activate the laser sight (half-action? free action?), then fire a wide burst at the sentry (half-action). 

*Ranged Attack: +6* plus or minus any range and GC imposed modifiers (+0 BAB, +3 DEX modifier, +1 Wide Burst, +2 laser sight bonus if the target is within 50 feet).

If GhostFox fails the attack roll by a 1-3 points less than the Defense value, she will spend an action die to make sure she succeeds at hitting the sentry.

*#2* If the guards don't leave the control tower then GhostFox will hurry across the crossbeam and tumble on top of the control tower.

If GhostFox fails the skill roll by a 1-3 points less than the DC, she will spend an action die to make sure her balance roll succeeds. If GhostFox totally blows the roll - i.e. fails the balance roll by more than 5 - spend an action die to prevent her from falling.

If she has been spotted then GhostFox will spend an action die to boost her defense. She is going to be very vulnerable to attacks while balancing on the crossbeam.

Sorry for the long post - but I hope these detailed instructions will make it clear to Control what my intentions for the next few rounds are.


----------



## Game Control (May 1, 2002)

I'm gonna post in earnest about these actions this afternoon (in about 8 hours).

Comments

Ghost can move 15 feet and still be hidden by the glare.  She could move evn closer by using Hide check but I guess you want to keep the number of risky check down, I respect that.

Don't expect the sentry at the top of the stairs to leave his post because of a diversion in front; It's his job to stay here and protect his post (in this case, protect his boss).

General diversion cue; you're not gonna draw the patrols out of position unless you disrupt their operation.  In this case it means that, assuming the guards are competent, they will not leave their post unless you are preventing the workers from working with your antics.  If you do that, you can expect to draw one or two of the patrols to come see what's up.  They'll be suspicious without successful bluff checks, though.  But both Kim and Kareem know how to bluff so keep your fingers crossed.

PS Kareem; I am sorry: I forgot to add your department bonus to your previous action die rolls!

OK, I'll post in Warehouse later today.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 1, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Don't expect the sentry at the top of the stairs to leave his post because of a diversion in front; It's his job to stay here and protect his post (in this case, protect his boss).
> *



That's ok. If I recall correctly (and please correct me if I am wrong) there are two other guards in the control tower  If there are three or more guards that stay on the stairs and the control tower then there is no point attracting undue attention to GhostFox while she is vulnerable, balacing on the cross beam.

If the two other guards leave then GhostFox will shoot at the remaining sentry on the stairs.


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *I'm gonna post in earnest about these actions this afternoon (in about 8 hours).
> 
> Comments
> 
> ...



*

That is what I expect.  Hence why ghost is there to snipe him out.




			General diversion cue; you're not gonna draw the patrols out of position unless you disrupt their operation.  In this case it means that, assuming the guards are competent, they will not leave their post unless you are preventing the workers from working with your antics.  If you do that, you can expect to draw one or two of the patrols to come see what's up.  They'll be suspicious without successful bluff checks, though.  But both Kim and Kareem know how to bluff so keep your fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...


*
I only expect the Front two guards to investigate the bluff fight.  At least get close enough to be affected by the Flash-Bang.  When the Flash-Bang goes off, The back two will react.  But they may not come foward.  They may take more defensive positions.  But if we can disable the two in front by the end of the first full round, and Ghost can take down the CT Sentry before he does something, then we will out number the back two guards.

The trick is to hit fast and hard in the first full round and secure enough of the warehouse that who ever is in the control tower can not escape.

If you only pull one guard, then just shoot him.  Save the Grenade.   Is it possilbe for Ronin to be in a possition to have both the "front" guards in sight.  

If not the front two guards then hopefully the two guards on the side of the ware house that has the stairs to the control tower (The Right hand side on the map GC provided)

The good (and Bad) news is, there is a lot oof cover.  So an extended shoot out wont be too bad.

BTW.  Kareem, Ken and Kim:  Stay on the West side (By them main entrance) of the Control tower, you have to make sure that who ever is in the tower will try to exit though the fire door should they get past Ghost.

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (May 1, 2002)

Just for the record - I don't feel that blowing the guards away is the best plan either. Someone always gets hurt: I would rather it be them, but sometimes it ends up being me.

It would be much better if we could arrange a flawless sneak session to accomplish our goals. -Or- if we could somehow take out the guards (one by one) by the use of disguises and/or stealth. But – none of us could pass as a dark-skinned African!

Being a soldier and not skilled in such techniques, I have little to offer other than a distraction (that doesn't require a bluff) or just muscle/firepower. This isn't to say that is all Ronin is capable of - but I feel like we are a little low on ideas.

Since the group was suggesting gunplay, I offered one way to go about it. 

It is not too late to change our plan - as long as someone else has a better one. If so, I will be glad to go along with it.


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

I would agree, that we are being heavy on the aggresive front.  Though considering that we have already gotten into 3 different fights with the local guards, I don't see this changing any time soon.  At least we start it this time. 

Right now, our tools are fairly limited, both in what skills we have and what equipement we have.  

In this situation, we dont need to kill them all.  If Gournay is in the Control tower, and Ghost can get to him, then we just need to pull him out and we can retreat.  Just Lay down Surpresive and Cover Fire.  

If Gournay is not in the Control Tower, then we need to secure the warehouse, and see if there are any clues to where he is.

If we had more stealth in the party we could of infiltrated the warehouse a bit more and maybe been able to scout the Control Tower.  But right now we are as subtle as a brick painted bright pink.

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 1, 2002)

**SIGH**

Been thinking of alternative ways to find out whether or not Gournay is in the warehouse. Just gotta say that "Hindsight is 20/20". If I had picked the parabolic mike instead of the ghillie then GhostFox could have perched on the beam and just listened in to the control tower conversations or something. The Gearing Up phase can get really tricky...

I'm sure we'll do much better in the next mission.


----------



## Game Control (May 1, 2002)

I agree that you are somewhat lacking in equipment to pull off a subtle plan.  Also, you have little time to plan and are white in a black city.  This limits your options. 

Next mission is gonna be red so you'll have much more toy to play with as well as a precise objective for which you can do a lot of planning.


----------



## Game Control (May 1, 2002)

What is this talk about guards IN the control tower?  I only described an older African with gray hair talking to an unseen interlocutor.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 1, 2002)

As Luddite would say, "Quan understand now."

Once again, the assumptions are incorrect - I thought they were guards. Thanks for clarifying. 

GhostFox will just snipe at the sentry guarding the door.


----------



## Luddite (May 1, 2002)

If they were to draw pistols right now.  Would Kim and Kareem still get a "surprise" round?

Does Ken have line of sight on the other "front" guard?

Could Kim and Kareem try to "fall" into the closer guard?

Just full of questions.  But there is still a good chance that we can take down the "front" two guards and the one next to the Tower.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 1, 2002)

-If they suddenly starts the fight, they're going to get a surprise round assuming they make their Bluff check (Kimm leads, Kareem assists).  The guard would get a -3 penalty for distance.  It seems likely they'll get it.

But neither have the quickdraw feat so they'll just draw their weapons as their partial action.  This still gives an edge for in a shootout and with some luck they could kill him swiftly (remember the houserule).

-I don't know exactly where is Ken.  If he is directly at the front of the warehouse, I'd assume that he can see the second front guard.   But I'm also assuming that in that case he isn't armed with his assault rifle.  At best it is in his duffel bag (full-action to fish it out).

-''Fall in'' the closest guard?  He's 30' away!  He's in the warehouse.  The guard would have plenty of time to move out of the way and if they followed him it would look awfully suspicious.  

Remember that you are dealing with criminals operating in the open.  Their reaction to tresspassing is likely to be somewhat more extreme than what you'd expect in normal circumstances.  They'll draw their weapons as soon as they get suspicious and they'll shoot as soon as they feel threatened.


----------



## Luddite (May 2, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *-If they suddenly starts the fight, they're going to get a surprise round assuming they make their Bluff check (Kimm leads, Kareem assists).  The guard would get a -3 penalty for distance.  It seems likely they'll get it.
> 
> But neither have the quickdraw feat so they'll just draw their weapons as their partial action.  This still gives an edge for in a shootout and with some luck they could kill him swiftly (remember the houserule).
> *




That is what I was wondering.  If they make their bluff and win initiative, that guard will be considered "surprised" and "flat-footed" and a single hit will take him down.

Ghost would also have the same advantage on the guard by tower, correct?

If that is the case then, that is two guards down off the top, then its your standard shoot out in a warehouse.  Lots of cover, and lots of bullets.  Baring extreme luck on either side 

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 2, 2002)

The rules is:

Unaware + flatfooted = dead  

The sentry at the top of the stair is in this situation VS Ghost.  If she hits him before he gets an action in the combat, he's dead and that's it (unless he secretly is an henchman, of course  ).

Flatfooted but aware = automatic critical threat.

The patrol who is watching Kim and Kareem rumble is aware of their presence.  But if they're swift they'll catch him flatfooted and will be able to spend an AD to kill him assuming they hit.  Of course, if they aren't able to shoot in the surprise round, they'll need to win initiative in order to still catch the patrol flatfooted.

Same goes for Ronin.  Actually, given his very high initiative (+8) he's the one with the most chance to pull something like this off, although he'll have to use his pistol to do it.


----------



## Steel Ronin (May 2, 2002)

Sorry for being slow - been swamped at work the last few days and it isn't over yet!!

Shall I go for the pistol and shoot?

If you guys decided to break it off, I'll keep walking and stay out of sight (I assume I am near the entrance to the buidling within LOS of you two and the guard).

Just let me know. The BIG SNEEZE can be the signal for me to kick into action.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 4, 2002)

Ah, nuts! The cookie is crumbling alright!

What weapon did the dead sentry have? How about the guard that spotted GhostFox? How far away is he?


----------



## Game Control (May 4, 2002)

I had described the weapon of the sentry earlier but couldn't remember what it was myelf.  Luckily, all we do is instantly archived!  I've been able to track down the answer in the end of the MSF thread;

He had an AK-47.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 4, 2002)

Looks like N'Gambe recovered quickly from that car crash. I didn't expect him to show up THIS soon. Oh well, fight the good fight, boys and girls.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2002)

sorry gals and guys... been out of the house time to gte back in the addle and bleed to death


----------



## Luddite (May 5, 2002)

Don't worry too much.  I think we have taken down 3 of the 5 guards in the ware house.  Now we will just need to get Gournay out.  If Ghost knocks out Gournay, she may need help dragging him to the boat.   So keep that area clear.  

Once we get on the water, then most likely one more chase and then we should be clear and able to retreat to Harare.  We don't need to kill N'Gambe,  just get out with Gournay and the rest of us alive.


-Luddite


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (May 5, 2002)

However, don't forget that our comrade did die at N'Gambe's hands. I tried to kill him once in the chase, but he was lucky and his jeep crashed. If possible, this time Roman will be avenged.

Also, we should sent someone in to the morgue or wherever they put bodies in Africa to retrieve his body for funeral. God's Eye deserves that much, at least.


----------



## Game Control (May 5, 2002)

Kareem_Amirr said:
			
		

> *Also, we should sent someone in to the morgue or wherever they put bodies in Africa to retrieve his body for funeral. God's Eye deserves that much, at least. *




A noble thought, but I think your time in Binga is coming to an end.  His body could be repatriated through official channels.  You should insist on it during the debriefing.


----------



## Game Control (May 5, 2002)

Let me point out the obvious;

Kareem is down to 4 WP and it'll be the AK-47 guard's turn to act before Kareem.  If I get ''lucky'', Kareem could die.  All it takes is 14 points of damage.

So...

1 - Kareem could hit the floor (free).  It'll take an 1/2 action to get up but at this point it's a secondary concern.   he could also spend an AD to improve defense (you do this at the beginning of the round BTW).

2 - Ronin is the only agent who can act before the guard.  He is 30' away from the dead SKS guard.  From there he could take one (though) shot at AK-47 guard who has lots of cover from the crates.

If you have any other flashes of inspiration, go for it.


----------



## Game Control (May 6, 2002)

It's just been brought to my attention that the ''tuxedo'' liner doesn't have to be in an actual Tuxedo.

I just skimmed over the Tuxedo liner description but paid attention to the standard liner gadget.  I assumed that the gadget was more versatile than the tuxedo and left it at that.

I'll work something out to differentiate between the two.  For the moment let's just carry on.


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (May 6, 2002)

This, ladies and gentlemen, is where is pays to save AD. I'm going to spend 2 AD to add to my defense. [2d4+2 +13].

Damn, I wish I could get my LSP in the Jeep. That could add some more health. I hope this mission is almost over. I'm nearly dead, and will require hospitalization. It seems to be, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Game Control (May 6, 2002)

Yes, the misssion is almost over.


----------



## Victim (May 6, 2002)

> *Guards shoot at 2 wide burst (that makes about 15 bullets fired thus far.
> 11 + 3, miss
> 20
> Dmg 10
> ...





And all my brother's clever plans are mislaid by such a small thing as a roll of 20.

Actually, the cleverness of his plans is quite debatable, but they would have been pretty funny.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 6, 2002)

Yep! All hell is breaking loose... it's going to be a close one... slide down the rope, dodge bullets, run to the front, dodge more bullets, avoid the guard,s, dodge even more bullets, keep Gournay alive, more bullets, prevent TB-Boy from infecting GhostFox... I hope the 2 remaining action dice are enough! If she doesn't - it's been nice knowing you all!


----------



## Luddite (May 6, 2002)

The good news is that the guard watching the door will be hopefully be blocked.  If Ken can come around and take down the AK-47 Guard this round then that leaves the stunned revoler guard in the front.  

Wait for Gournay to come down.  He may attempt to get the AK-47 from the guard that you downed, but hopefully he won't risk his life for that.  However he will take time to pick up the pistol from the African.  So assume him to be armed when he comes down.

As you come to the front you can pick up the AK-47 that Kareem had or the one that "should" be going down soon.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2002)

Yeah things hitting the fan nicely.. question any chance that Lana replied to Kim's invitation I know not important to the overall story but just trying to inject some fast paced witty stuff.. stuff that Kim does even when his life is on the line... 

Also did I heal any from the application of the Liquid Skin Patch (LPS)?


----------



## Game Control (May 6, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> did I heal any from the application of the Liquid Skin Patch (LPS)?




I'm thinking that ''Quickly heals'' means a little longer than a few round.

I'm assuming it works between fights, much like using AD to heal.


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

Well at this point the front guards are stunned.  Hopefully Ronin can do a 5' step and get a clear shot on both.  If not then move and take down the revoler guard first.  

As for Ghost, hopefully you can break LOS from the guard in back so you can get out.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Game Control... wasn't trying to whine or anything just wondering... I am a fdaceman that is what I do best... besides catching bullets...


----------



## Steel Ronin (May 7, 2002)

Hey Luddite, do you have everything you need to stabilize Kareem? I have the first aid skill and a first aid kit. If you have control of things and can help Kareem, I'll continue the fight.

So, two stunned guards, one dead guard, and one guard I have not spotted yet. (And more on the way)

Suggestions: should I go try to help Ghost (and try to cover her escape) or should I try to finish off the stunned guards at the front?


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

I've Got a stimshot.  That will stablize Kareem, so that he won't be loosing any more Wounds, and set him back to 0 WP (If I read the rules on Stablization correctly).

I would suggest clearing front first by make sure the front two guards are down and won't give us any more problem we don't know how much longer those guys will be stunned.  Then give cover to Ghost and Gournay.  We can leave the one guard standing in the back. 

Right now, we need to get the Hell out of Dodge.

Once we are all on the boat, then we need to search Gournay for any weapons he may have picked up.  And maybe cuff him as well.  I will make sure there are no tracers on the boat when we all get in.

As you fall back, make sure you pick up one of the AK-47s so that will give us two on the boat should we need to throw lead ar some purusers.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

I agree... we need to get the hell out of dodge... get Kareem stabilized and then lets roll... once you are all back on the boat... we have Lana sail us to freedom... the S.S. Minnow rides again gents


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

How am I dragging Kareem back?  Don't bother me with details 

I am not completely sure.  First thing is to get you stabalized.  Then I will worry how to drag your carcus back.  Maybe when the front area of the ware house is secured (for a round or two) Kim can jump out and help.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Luddite is not strong enough to carry Kareem on his shoulders, but he's strong enough to drag him.  That's not what the doctor would recommend, but this is war.


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Thanks Game Control... wasn't trying to whine or anything just wondering... I am a fdaceman that is what I do best... besides catching bullets... *




I appreciate feedback.  I can't think of everything and if the players don't remind me what's important to them, I'll sometime forget.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 7, 2002)

Control, you are right, suppressive fire is the better option. Thanks for clarifying the rules between the two options. 

Actually, I was metagaming a bit when I chose the Cover Fire action, hoping to make GhostFox the more attractive (heh!) target... but in the end it didn't matter. 

Thanks anyway - and I'll remember to use suppressive fire in the future!


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

Stimulant Shot....

There are three areas where "stabilzation" is mentions.

p 126.  ...A Stimulant shot injected in a patients heart stabilizes him.

p 52.  (First Aid) If trying to stabilize a dying person, a successful check results in the person being restored to 0 wound points.

p.177 (Combat Actions) The agent regains no viality or wound points but, stops loosing them.

So p.52 and 177 sort of contradict themselves.  But if two of us carry Kareem, we _should_ be okay.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2002)

*Yeah we won!*

It was a wild ride... but we won... the Cowboys will ride again woohoo...


----------



## Luddite (May 7, 2002)

Any more victories like that and we are done for. 8*)

It was a good ride.  Now to see what we got and where we go next.  

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *Stimulant Shot....
> 
> There are three areas where "stabilzation" is mentions.
> 
> ...




P.52 relates to first aid and p.177 contradicts it.  But in both case it doesn't apply to a stimulant patch.


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Control, you are right, suppressive fire is the better option. Thanks for clarifying the rules between the two options.
> 
> Actually, I was metagaming a bit when I chose the Cover Fire action, hoping to make GhostFox the more attractive (heh!) target... but in the end it didn't matter.
> 
> Thanks anyway - and I'll remember to use suppressive fire in the future! *




If you have only one person shooting at you, always use supressive fire as it'll protect everyone.

If several people are shooting at you and you want to protect one team member in particular, use cover fire as it'll protect your chosen team mate from everyone attacking him.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (May 7, 2002)

Time to break out the Action Dice, folks. I think it's almost time for the good ole Save Vs TB roll. 

We survived - but not without the team's share of scrapes and bruises.


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, the TB roll.  

Everyone who still has AD is safe.

Those who don't, I'll make a check but there is no need to make it in secret after all.  The foundation medical stuff will surely spot it if one of you is infected.


----------



## Game Control (May 7, 2002)

The OOC debriefing threa is here


----------

